# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  ParagraphAI, AI-powered writing tool, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist2

paragraphai.com

youtube.com/channel/UCiX-ZCLpsNAT2lFNMrp6sAg

facebook.com/paragraphai

twitter.com/ParagraphAI

linkedin.com/company/paragraphai

instagram.com/paragraphai

tiktok.com/@paragraphai

Co-founder and Executive Chair - Shail Silver

Co-founder and CTO - Kevin Frans

----------


## Airicist2

ParagraphAI launch video

Jul 14, 2022




> ParagraphAI is building the world's most powerful AI Personal Writing Assistant. Write and Reply to anything in an instant with perfect grammar.

----------

